# The Man's Kitchen



## backyardsmokin (May 10, 2013)

I found this old "Tool Time" clip.  If only our kitchens were this way.


----------



## seenred (May 10, 2013)

LOL....Who doesn't love the Tool Man!!??

Red


----------



## kathrynn (May 10, 2013)

Loved that Show!

Arrrrr Arrrrr Arrrrrrgh!

Kat


----------



## jarjarchef (May 10, 2013)

Tim is my hero!


----------



## eman (May 11, 2013)

The solution to every problem is, MORE POWER!!!!


----------

